# Calling all Pioneer DEH-P01/DEX-P99RS users about USB



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi guys, I lost my iPod and started thinking about something to replace it.
I have all my music stored in a big external HD on the computer, so not that big of a deal.
Started looking into thumb drives and external HD's, since those are a lot cheaper than a new iPod.
What are you guys using for mass storage thru the USB port?
What's the biggest capacity device you've made work fine with the Pioneer?
What format do you have all your music in?
Thanks for the input.

J.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

doitor said:


> Hi guys, I lost my iPod and started thinking about something to replace it.
> I have all my music stored in a big external HD on the computer, so not that big of a deal.
> Started looking into thumb drives and external HD's, since those are a lot cheaper than a new iPod.
> What are you guys using for mass storage thru the USB port?
> ...


Jorge,

For the past several months I have been using an external hard drive along with my P01. it sits inside the new console out of sight. 










A few simple things I've learned:

1- external HD must be formatted to FAT32

2- music files must me in "wav." THe P01 wont recognize FLAC. 

3- scroll functions work just like the ipod

4- a bit longer of a start up time than the ipod, especially in cold weather. I believe this is where the HD's protection comes in to play. My advice would be to take it inside with you at night and/or have a cd or 2 handy if you want immediate tunes. Or start your car a few minutes ahead of time while you brush your teeth! 
However, warm weather is not an issue I have discovered. 

5- if you plan on using a 500gb external, I'd plan on partitioning it 250/250. One side will be accessed in the car for everyday listening and the other side with stuff you do not listen too on a daily basis perhaps but can easily be moved over with the aid of your PC. 

I personally flip through tunes repeatedly so having a HD full of music really comes in handy. I believe the largest Ipod out now is 160? I've got about 300 gigs(all wav) worth in the van right now. 

If anything else comes to mind I'll through it up. Hope this helps a bit. 

Cheers

Pete


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

^I assume that it can only read 1 partition?


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

if i remember right i was told it could read up to a 250gb drive from a higher up at Pioneer


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Horsemanwill said:


> if i remember right i was told it could read up to a 250gb drive from a higher up at Pioneer


This is correct. But you can partition the 500gig and it will read one side! Move files back and forth at night on the PC to your liking. 

However, I imagine the "normal" person would do just fine with 250gigs of music.

Pete ( I have a 320gb hooked up right now with no issues)


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

That helps a lot Pete.
A 250 gb external HD costs 1/4 of the price of a new 160 Ipod Classic ($60'ish vs $250'ish).
Only "problem" is that I would need to convert all my music, but not that big of a deal.
Thanks for all the tips.

J.


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

most of the external hd arent in fat32 format... so u need to find a software to convert it


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

I use a 16gb thumb drive loaded with WAV's. Fast loads and no issues.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

doitor said:


> That helps a lot Pete.
> A 250 gb external HD costs 1/4 of the price of a new 160 Ipod Classic ($60'ish vs $250'ish).
> Only "problem" is that I would need to convert all my music, but not that big of a deal.
> Thanks for all the tips.
> ...


Jorge,

I am a mac user and use a program called XLD(free download) to do my conversions. It's super quick and easy to use. You just drag it in and it does the work. I imagine they have a pc version too....


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

bafukie said:


> most of the external hd arent in fat32 format... so u need to find a software to convert it


There should be no required software to do this conversion. At least not on a mac! It's done in disk utilities. 

Jorge, 

Just for your info IO DATA(made in japan)drives are in FAT32 format. I imagine you can find those there too. Either way formatting will take less than a minite in most cases.

Cheers


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Pete does the hard drive need power???


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

AVIDEDTR said:


> Pete does the hard drive need power???


Nope! I believe this is the case with most all "small" external drives.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

recent 2,5in hard drive (laptop) can be powered by the USB bus, the 3,5 one will need external power. 

Be careful, older 2,5in 7200rpm (IBM) hard drive can sometime consume more that the 500ma available...


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

What about an SSD drive? it has no moving parts.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

AVIDEDTR said:


> What about an SSD drive? it has no moving parts.


This is of course another option. However, then your lookin at a lot more bucks for less gigs. I have compared both the USB thumb drive and the external and there is no difference in SQ to the ear, especially when going down the highway!

Kingston now makes a 128g humb drive but it costs about $500! Careful, as there are fakes coming out of China for much cheaper floating round on "flee-bay."

Cheers


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

AVIDEDTR said:


> What about an SSD drive? it has no moving parts.


This is of course another option. However, then your lookin at a lot more bucks for less gigs. I have compared both the USB thumb drive and the external and there is no difference in SQ to the ear, especially when going down the highway!

Kingston now makes a 128g humb drive but it costs about $500! Careful, as there are fakes coming out of China for much cheaper floating round on "flee-bay."

Cheers 

Edit: something else to consider is a USB booster for larger drives. I have not tried this yet but it seems interesting.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Pete : Just for your info, for Microsoft Windows, except those were running W95, 98. Other versions can only format the drive for 32GB under FAT/FAT32. It is kinda stupid when Microsoft invented FAT and NTFS.

As for SSD, indeed a good idea, but $200 for 40GB, I'll pass, atleast for now. I will just wait for the price to come down.....


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

kyheng said:


> Pete : Just for your info, for Microsoft Windows, except those were running W95, 98. Other versions can only format the drive for 32GB under FAT/FAT32. It is kinda stupid when Microsoft invented FAT and NTFS.


That sucks.
Need to get me an older pc or a mac to make this work.

J.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

doitor said:


> That sucks.
> Need to get me an older pc or a mac to make this work.
> 
> J.


just make the mac switch and quit your complaining


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

AVIDEDTR said:


> just make the mac switch and quit your complaining


Sayd the guy who couldnt connect his iPhone to his Macbook.

J.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

doitor said:


> Sayd the guy who couldnt connect his iPhone to his Macbook.
> 
> J.


nice one - it was small glitch which now works - user error


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

I can't wait until I can get a P99! This is what I have been waiting for. 

The signal is still routed through the DACs just as it would be if it were from the transport, right?

I'm a little old school. I wouldn't want my entire music collection on one drive. It's just too much to sift though in the car--especially with one partition. Instead I would wire a USB jack in the center console and stock up on a few four-packs of 16gb thumb drives. That way I could have classical, metal, rock, etc. drives. They're small enough that you could store them all in the coin box.

I'm so excited there is finally a good quality HU with a USB interface.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Mooble said:


> Instead I would wire a USB jack in the center console and stock up on a few four-packs of 16gb thumb drives. That way I could have classical, metal, rock, etc. drives. They're small enough that you could store them all in the coin box.


That's what I was originally planing to do and might end up doing.

J.


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

I guess they have worked for people, but I'd be worried about longevity of a big hard drive in a 140 degree car with high humidity. With the thumb drives, I'd have no concerns.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Limitations of FAT32 File System
Jorge, a stupid article from Microsoft....... Get a Mac.


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

If you need to format a drive in fat32, you can always download a linux live cd and use that. Just don't format your actual system partition...


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

alachua said:


> If you need to format a drive in fat32, you can always download a linux live cd and use that. Just don't format your actual system partition...


Interesting.
I'll search for info on that.
Thanks.

J.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Here's some info on how to format an external HD on Windows.

How to format external hard drive to FAT32 in Windows

So it looks like I'm back on track with the HD.

J.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

doitor said:


> Here's some info on how to format an external HD on Windows.
> 
> How to format external hard drive to FAT32 in Windows
> 
> ...


Right! The internet is your "friend!" If it can be done, it's out there somewhere....

However, I will agree with Julian and say get a Mac! NO comparison...this from a former pc user. 
I'd say just about everything is easier and a more user friendly....I'd be happy to debate this topic with anyone in the "Off Topic" forum 

Cheers

Pete


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

doitor said:


> Here's some info on how to format an external HD on Windows.
> 
> How to format external hard drive to FAT32 in Windows
> 
> ...


You can't format fat32 in windows anymore or was that feature removed after xp?


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

nirschl said:


> Right! The internet is your "friend!" If it can be done, it's out there somewhere....
> 
> However, I will agree with Julian and say get a Mac! NO comparison...this from a former pc user.
> I'd say just about everything is easier and a more user friendly....I'd be happy to debate this topic with anyone in the "Off Topic" forum
> ...


I used to be a pc guy...I won't go back!


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

nirschl said:


> Right! The internet is your "friend!" If it can be done, it's out there somewhere....
> 
> However, I will agree with Julian and say get a Mac! NO comparison...this from a former pc user.
> I'd say just about everything is easier and a more user friendly....I'd be happy to debate this topic with anyone in the "Off Topic" forum
> ...


Spoken like a true Mac user, suggesting a $1200 solution to a $0.15 problem :laugh: (j/k, I love my hackbook and my hackintosh, when it works).

Download Ubuntu | Ubuntu

Grab the live cd, burn to a blank cd, and boot from it. Once it boots, you can use their extensive partition manager to format any drive connected to your machine.


----------



## MerlinWerks (Feb 4, 2008)

Another bit of information you should be interested in is what is the "folder limit"? I know with older interfaces (DEH-6000UB) the limit is 500 folders total. I was aware of this limit but forgot about it when I ordered a 64gb thumb drive for winter use. I loaded it about half way but found I could only access artists into the "R's" because I exceeded the 500 folder limit. My folder structure is Artist/Albums.

The Swissknife program works very well to solve the FAT32 formatting problem.

Another issue you may run in to with using non-Ipod based storage is that your files do not get written to your drive in alphabetical order. If the HU's processor is not robust enough to do the sorting, then scrolling through your lists will be a real PITA. I've used the program DriveSort to solve this problem.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

MerlinWerks said:


> Another issue you may run in to with using non-Ipod based storage is that your files do not get written to your drive in alphabetical order. If the HU's processor is not robust enough to do the sorting, then scrolling through your lists will be a real PITA. I've used the program DriveSort to solve this problem.


Thanks for this! My P99 HU seems to sort files & folders on USB by "date modified", which has been aggravating.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

When I copy my songs to pendrive, I will click "Name" on Windows Explorer to make it sort from folder name. Else it will get mixed up.


----------



## phantomtides (Nov 11, 2008)

Another option is to increase the HD size on the iPod itself. A newer, higher-capacity battery and 240 GB hard drive (!) can be had for $170 total. I've installed it and it works perfectly.

hard drive and battery upgrade kit for 5th generation video ipod


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

Is there a shortcut that I'm missing with the P01 remote that that allows you to zip through artists and songs faster (eg; by letter) than just spinning the wheel 90000x or making playlists for everything? I haven't been able to find it on the manual as my japanese is pretty bad.


----------



## TamaDrumz76 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey guys. I just got my P99 installed and previously had a Clarion DXZ785USB installed. I have a portable 2.5" 320gb hard drive with all my songs on it. Only a total of 332 folders and is formatted in FAT32. The clarion worked flawlessly with it. The P99 cannot detect 1 song. I have additional power setup as well, so its not a power issue.

Can any of you who have this setup working suggest might be the issue here? After spending 1200 on this thing, this little problem leaves me with a sour taste in my mouth and that feeling like that Clarion I loved so much might go back in the dash.

I appreciate the help.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

You need to partition it. Pioneer only can see 250GB of FAT32....


----------



## TamaDrumz76 (Apr 9, 2010)

kyheng said:


> You need to partition it. Pioneer only can see 250GB of FAT32....


Thanks, I'll have to give that a shot... I coulda swore someone with a 320 said they had it working with no issues on page 1 though?


----------



## TamaDrumz76 (Apr 9, 2010)

Resizing partition to below 250 didn't help. Unit acts like its reading device for not even a full second and says "NO AUDIO". When I stuck in small SD Card with USB device it read it no problem... Will not read anything from my hard drive.


----------



## bri g (Oct 9, 2009)

Glad I was able to read this thread before buying a hard drive. picked up a 250gb transcend shock proof drive (which was formatted in fat32 out of the box) and had no problems running it so far. problem now is trying to fill it up  I really like the sound of wav files with the p99.


----------



## TamaDrumz76 (Apr 9, 2010)

bri g said:


> Glad I was able to read this thread before buying a hard drive. picked up a 250gb transcend shock proof drive (which was formatted in fat32 out of the box) and had no problems running it so far. problem now is trying to fill it up  I really like the sound of wav files with the p99.


I'm jealous. 

I cannot get this thing to read my hard drive no matter what. BUT it reads my old junk one with the broken USB port. Damnit. No matter what I do with my good drive, this Pioneer won't read it. No matter how small the partition, it doesn't read the drive.


----------



## bri g (Oct 9, 2009)

TamaDrumz76 said:


> I'm jealous.
> 
> I cannot get this thing to read my hard drive no matter what. BUT it reads my old junk one with the broken USB port. Damnit. No matter what I do with my good drive, this Pioneer won't read it. No matter how small the partition, it doesn't read the drive.


Hmm that's a weird one. I don't see why it shouldn't read a smaller partition. did you make sure that the hard drive is in fat32 format? I have a friend with a 320gb drive as well, maybe I can borrow that to test it out.


----------



## TamaDrumz76 (Apr 9, 2010)

bri g said:


> Hmm that's a weird one. I don't see why it shouldn't read a smaller partition. did you make sure that the hard drive is in fat32 format? I have a friend with a 320gb drive as well, maybe I can borrow that to test it out.


Yep, definitely FAT32. I can't figure it out. I've tried so many different things now that its disgusting. Its like it doesn't even try. It reads it for maybe a nano-second and then says NO AUDIO. My old junk drive with a broken USB port works, however... 

By the way, appreciate the help!


----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

Try to create just one 30Gb FAT32 partition on ur 320Gb HDD and set as active and leave other space unused. Put an assortment of files. i.e mp3, wav etc on root only and try it . It can be a good trouble shooting step


----------



## TamaDrumz76 (Apr 9, 2010)

piyush7243 said:


> Try to create just one 30Gb FAT32 partition on ur 320Gb HDD and set as active and leave other space unused. Put an assortment of files. i.e mp3, wav etc on root only and try it . It can be a good trouble shooting step


Yeah, I'll give that a shot tomorrow. The old broken usb drive that does work with the P99 is a 120gb... Same size partition on my 320 does not read. 

Thanks.


----------



## TamaDrumz76 (Apr 9, 2010)

I got it to work... For whatever reason, I had to completely wipe all the data from the drive first, then re-partition/format. I split the drive in half. 2 150gb partitions. I'm ok with that. Of course it only reads the first partition, but that's ok with me too.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Miguel mac (Sep 28, 2009)

TamaDrumz76 said:


> I got it to work... For whatever reason, I had to completely wipe all the data from the drive first, then re-partition/format. I split the drive in half. 2 150gb partitions. I'm ok with that. Of course it only reads the first partition, but that's ok with me too.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


that's what I was going to say, format the drive and reload the music. Nearly always works :laugh:


----------



## snef (Dec 13, 2007)

for formatting any drive of any size in fat32
simply download fat32format.exe

http://www.ridgecrop.demon.co.uk/download/fat32format.zip

copy the exe in c:\windows\system32 (simply for make the command in any place in a dos box instead changing path)

make your partition on the external drive (no need to format the drive)
click start, click run, type cdm

in the dos box, type "fat32format X:" x was the letter of your external drive


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

jooonnn said:


> Is there a shortcut that I'm missing with the P01 remote that that allows you to zip through artists and songs faster (eg; by letter) than just spinning the wheel 90000x or making playlists for everything? I haven't been able to find it on the manual as my japanese is pretty bad.


yeah, once the selection has been made (artist, album, etc...) press the top right little button under the wheel (D/Scroll) it will bring up the alphabet and you can use the wheel at that point to get to the artist, album, or song faster.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Looking into an external hard drive myself, just for music on the P99RS. Does anyone see any reason this one shouldn't work?
Newegg.com - Eagle Tech 250GB USB 2.0 Pocket Hard Drive w/ Built-in USB Cable ET-CS2250PSU2-BK
For less than $55 shipped it seems reasonable and it's pretty small.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

ok I've tried with my Intel 160GB SSD (in a Vantec enclosure) and so far it doesn't work, I always get the "no audio" message. 160gb Fat32 and only one folder with 15 mp3 in it. I need to try with a different controller to see if i get the same result, but my wife CD5030 have no problem reading it...

On another note, I've also tried the Pioneer US Bluetooth module CD-BTB200 with my DEH-P01 and it work like a charm!


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

basshead said:


> ok I've tried with my Intel 160GB SSD (in a Vantec enclosure) and so far it doesn't work, I always get the "no audio" message. 160gb Fat32 and only one folder with 15 mp3 in it. I need to try with a different controller to see if i get the same result, but my wife CD5030 have no problem reading it...


The exact same thing happens with my toshiba 320 gb HD.
According to the manual that happens when a "USB storage device with security enabled is connected" and to solve it you need to "follow the USB storage device instructions to disable the security".
Does anyone know how to do that?

J.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

permissions and computer management settings or the P01 has a flaw


----------



## TamaDrumz76 (Apr 9, 2010)

All of my issues with USB are gone and I'm glad to state that it's working flawlessly. I had the same issue with NO AUDIO although it working fine on my Clarion HU. Even though it seemed I hit every road block getting this drive to work on the Pioneer, completely wiping the drive, reformatting, and reloading all songs fixed the issue for me.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

doitor said:


> The exact same thing happens with my toshiba 320 gb HD.
> According to the manual that happens when a "USB storage device with security enabled is connected" and to solve it you need to "follow the USB storage device instructions to disable the security".
> Does anyone know how to do that?
> 
> J.


Jorge:

Completely erase and re-format the drive to Fat32. Also, I would set-up (2) partitions on the drive. The P01 has issues reading most drives over 250g's. 
So what I did with my current one was set-up (2) sides. One side is filled with everyday listening and such, while the other side holds files that I can swap out from time to time. Just requires you bringing your HD in with you at night to do so. This ought to do the trick for you.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

his problem is because he formatted it in windows XP Home - XP Pro grants him the permissions to allow the drive to be read properly.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

I never formatted the HD.
It came formatted in FAT32, so I just put the music in it.
I'll try your advice, Pete.
Thanks.

J.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

ok so I've been doing more testing and here's my findings

Drive is an Intel SSD X25-m 160GB

Formated 160GB equal the "No Audio" message
Formated 120GB worked
Formated 10GB worked

320kbps mp3 and 256 kbps m4a(AAC) worked like a charm, but lossless m4a (ALAC) didn't work. As a last resort for a lossless format i decided to try some wav and it worked.

Ill keep my 120gb ipod...


----------



## marquee (Aug 20, 2009)

Seagate FreeGo 320GB drive works when a 250GB FAT32 partition is created but intermittently. Sometimes I'd get a "no device" message on the P99. Nonetheless it worked and played song from it when it works. Hitachi Simple Drive 250GB works but I had to format the drive and then load songs.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

doitor said:


> I never formatted the HD.
> It came formatted in FAT32, so I just put the music in it.
> I'll try your advice, Pete.
> Thanks.
> ...


Cool. Let me/us know how that worked out for you. I think it should do the trick. I imagine you already know the tracks have to be or "wav" format. Of course mp3 will work too....but who wants to listen to that!


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

^I listen to that as my pendrive is too small.... Support original CDs....


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

The biggest partition I was able to get to work was 120 Gb.
Anything bigger and I got "error-23" on the display, which means the device is not FAT32 formated.

J.


----------



## redearedslider5 (Jun 21, 2009)

sorry to bring this one back from the dead. how do you guys find the USB interface? I saw a youtube video of it and it seems to be pretty quick. Any comments on load times? Is it difficult to navigate the folders/files with such a small display? I may be switching from a kenwood ddx814 double din to this unit and i think the difference in display size might be a killer. I imagine the sq of this unit would be untouched by anything else with a usb port though


----------



## TamaDrumz76 (Apr 9, 2010)

redearedslider5 said:


> sorry to bring this one back from the dead. how do you guys find the USB interface? I saw a youtube video of it and it seems to be pretty quick. Any comments on load times? Is it difficult to navigate the folders/files with such a small display? I may be switching from a kenwood ddx814 double din to this unit and i think the difference in display size might be a killer. I imagine the sq of this unit would be untouched by anything else with a usb port though


I find the USB implementation to be very good. Load times are pretty darn quick and it remembers where it left off when the car/receiver was shut off... Navigating is pretty quick... Yes, you will see less folders on screen at ance, but its easy to navigate. You can either use the remote or the knobs on face and it only requires one knob which also doubles as select button (but on remote you have the rotary wheel with button in center).

I have absolutely no complaints with the speed of the USB interface. I usually listen to my whole music collection on random and it goes to next song very fast. If I do need to navigate to something, its pretty easy, just might take a while of scrolling the wheel depending on how many folders you have on your usb device.

Hands down, the audio fidelity is the reason to own this unit... The fact that it has usb and other convenience features is just icing on the cake.


----------



## redearedslider5 (Jun 21, 2009)

awesome, super helpful! if i were designing this unit, i'd imagine i'd take the digital input off of the usb and run it parallel with the input from the cd as to keep the fidelity as high as possible in terms of the processing etc. any word on if this is how things are done with this unit? or more simply put, would a hard drive with .wavs give the same sq as a cd in this unit?


----------



## TamaDrumz76 (Apr 9, 2010)

redearedslider5 said:


> awesome, super helpful! if i were designing this unit, i'd imagine i'd take the digital input off of the usb and run it parallel with the input from the cd as to keep the fidelity as high as possible in terms of the processing etc. any word on if this is how things are done with this unit? or more simply put, would a hard drive with .wavs give the same sq as a cd in this unit?


I'm fairly certain that's how it works... Lossless WAV files sound fantastic.


----------



## redearedslider5 (Jun 21, 2009)

it is worth considering that i'm using a pair of zapco dc1000.4 amps so i don't need any of the dsp...


----------



## distronic (Dec 14, 2008)

*Seagate FreeAgent GoFlex 500*

Having trouble with this external usb drive. I've tried doing a quick and full format, splitting the available space in half, and then I tried creating a single usable partition under 250GB (75GB or so) and it still gives me the "ERROR-19". I hear the drive spin up fully before the unit displays "READING FORMAT", but after a second it shows the error again. I formatted with fat32format.exe using the GUI program, and also using a mac formatting to MS-DOS (FAT).

Can anyone help with this? I am beginning to think that it is the drive as it is very new (USB 3.0 interface) but it is backwards-compatible with USB 2.0. 

Any help is greatly appreciated.

- Kristian


----------



## duckymcse (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Seagate FreeAgent GoFlex 500*

Not sure if you use the same program as this one:
Ridgecrop Consultants Ltd



distronic said:


> Having trouble with this external usb drive. I've tried doing a quick and full format, splitting the available space in half, and then I tried creating a single usable partition under 250GB (75GB or so) and it still gives me the "ERROR-19". I hear the drive spin up fully before the unit displays "READING FORMAT", but after a second it shows the error again. I formatted with fat32format.exe using the GUI program, and also using a mac formatting to MS-DOS (FAT).
> 
> Can anyone help with this? I am beginning to think that it is the drive as it is very new (USB 3.0 interface) but it is backwards-compatible with USB 2.0.
> 
> ...


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

My WD 320g drive works fine for some reason.

Chuck


----------



## co_leonard (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Seagate FreeAgent GoFlex 500*



distronic said:


> Having trouble with this external usb drive. I've tried doing a quick and full format, splitting the available space in half, and then I tried creating a single usable partition under 250GB (75GB or so) and it still gives me the "ERROR-19". I hear the drive spin up fully before the unit displays "READING FORMAT", but after a second it shows the error again. I formatted with fat32format.exe using the GUI program, and also using a mac formatting to MS-DOS (FAT).
> 
> Can anyone help with this? I am beginning to think that it is the drive as it is very new (USB 3.0 interface) but it is backwards-compatible with USB 2.0.
> 
> ...


Please try connecting the drive directly to the USB port, not using the extension cable that came with the P99. 

My friends and I have found that newer USB 3.0 drives will work only when connected this way. Maybe the extension cable of the p99 isn't designed to work with USB 3.0 drives. 

Or see if you can get a hold of an older USB 2.0 drive. This should work without problems.


----------



## CoLd_FuSiOn (Jun 25, 2012)

There was a hiss and distortion in the vocals and I couldn't figure out what it was,after reading a lot I remembered I used to get a lot of the error 19 on my flash drive.I tried the cd source in order to see if the hiss was there or not,turned out that there was no problem on the CD but only on the USB. I use a Corsair Flash Voyager 16 gb flash drive.After looking into a lot of things like my gain structure,RCAs etc I finally gave this a shot by backing up the Music on my hard drive and using the following method to flash my drive.

Disk - Clean and Clean All with Diskpart Command - Windows 7 Help Forums

I'm guessing the hidden bad sectors on the disk contributed to this mess which meant the unit was having a hard time accessing all the data,it used to not play some songs too.With this method it rewrites everything in zeros so it's kinda like having a clean slate and then you have a partition that you can format.
Note: When you're done with the cleanup use the HP format tool and don't use the quick format option,use the other to format the drive and FAT 32 as the format with default allocation size.

HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool - Free download and software reviews - CNET Download.com


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

CoLd_FuSiOn said:


> There was a hiss and distortion in the vocals and I couldn't figure out what it was,after reading a lot I remembered I used to get a lot of the error 19 on my flash drive.I tried the cd source in order to see if the hiss was there or not,turned out that there was no problem on the CD but only on the USB. I use a Corsair Flash Voyager 16 gb flash drive.After looking into a lot of things like my gain structure,RCAs etc I finally gave this a shot by backing up the Music on my hard drive and using the following method to flash my drive.
> 
> Disk - Clean and Clean All with Diskpart Command - Windows 7 Help Forums
> 
> ...


it's all digital reading so I doubt it can cause any issues. In a storage unit, The sector is either read or fails.

Sent from Oppo Find 7


----------

